# Are you having this problem? Maybe you're not aware of it?



## JMichael (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm not sure when this started, but I recently noticed that I no longer see an "EDIT" button/option on any of my post that are older than 1 day old. I noticed it when I tried to update my build thread. If I make a new post, the edit button/function appears in the top right corner of the post like it always had. The problem is that the next day it's gone and apparently doesn't come back. I normally use Firefox as my browser, but at Jims suggestion, I tried a different browser (IE 11). Switching browsers didn't make any difference and my IE is just the basic browser that I keep updated with auto updates and with no "add-ons" installed. If you haven't done so lately, check one of your older post and see if you have the ability to edit yours. If you are also having this same issue, please reply with a post in this thread so that I can hopefully get this figured out.

EDIT: I just used the edit function on this post, now to see at what point the edit button no longer appears.


----------



## Keystone (Oct 14, 2014)

Post #1:Let's see.


Edit#2:I see the edit button after the first post.

Edit#3: Still there.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 14, 2014)

I believe you only have a fixed amount of time in which post edits can take place (30 minutes????)


----------



## JMichael (Oct 14, 2014)

SumDumGuy said:


> I believe you only have a fixed amount of time in which post edits can take place (30 minutes????)


That may be the way it works now but it's not the way it use to work. I used to go back to the very first post of my build thread and edit that one so I could change the date in the thread title so it reflected the last time I added info and pics.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 14, 2014)

I checked my last three posts ( all over one day old) and I can no longer edit any of them.

I suspect a programming change has occurred. Many sites do NOT let one edit a post after only a short time. The reason that I read was...... that some people use a late edit to "rewrite history"...i.e. they change what they wrote after being challenged on the original post.

I don't know if that is the real reason, but, it is not unusual, on a number of sites, for posters to not be allowed to be edit their earlier posts after a short time.

One site I visit daily, doesn't allow you to edit your TITLE at all, after it is once posted. I've typed a few stupid spelling errors in the title, and just had to live with them for as long as the post is around. 

richg99


----------



## Blake. (Oct 15, 2014)

richg99 said:


> , it is not unusual, on a number of sites, for posters to not be allowed to be edit their earlier posts after a short time.
> 
> One site I visit daily, doesn't allow you to edit your TITLE at all, after it is once posted. I've typed a few stupid spelling errors in the title, and just had to live with them for as long as the post is around.
> 
> richg99



X2

And users can edit their thread title!?


----------



## JMichael (Oct 15, 2014)

Blake. said:


> And users can edit their thread title!?


Well we use to be able to. As an example, if you look at my build thread you will see that the title was edited and updated with the date that I last added pics to the thread which was more than a year after the thread was started. I don't understand why anyone thinks this is such a big deal. I mean it's not like we're changing evidence in a murder trial or something. :lol: 

Oh I just realized there is an error in what I stated above. The last time I added pics to my build thread was when I discovered I could no longer edit the title so the date in the title will reflect the next to last time I added pics to it. #-o


----------



## richg99 (Oct 16, 2014)

I think, and I could be wrong, that most sites use or buy a structured web package of features. The "owner" of the particular site can change sections, titles, etc. He doesn't control every aspect of the package he is using.

So, if the "packager" changes some fundamental setup or option....that's just the way EVERY user if the package has to run their site, from now on.

I.e. not as much local control as we wish.

richg99


----------



## huntinfool (Oct 16, 2014)

There is a time out feature. Jim may not be aware that it has changed. I too could go back to posts that were old and edit them.


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 16, 2014)

Delete function is gone as well.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree....I believe this is a feature that came with the last update.


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing changed from my end that I know of. I will forward this thread to my guy. Stay tuned.

Jim


----------



## JMichael (Oct 16, 2014)

New River Rat said:


> Delete function is gone as well.


Oh you're right, I had forgotten all about that. It was handy for those days when my isp was slow or a hiccup on the forum caused me to double post.


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2014)

I think I have found the issue, Stay tuned, fixing it is going to take a little thinking………... :lol:


----------



## Jim (Oct 22, 2014)

Edit should be back! :beer:

It was a new setting. :LOL2: 


Thanks for the heads up, I don't know about these things until someone points it out to me via a post or better yet a PM.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you Jim. =D> =D> =D>


----------

